# Pastor Georgi Viazovski



## Steve Owen (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't know how many people here take _Sword &amp; Trowel_ magazine from the Met Tab in London, but this communication came today from that siurce:-


> Situation of Pastor Georgi Viazovski
> 
> Background
> Pastor Georgi Viazovski is the pastor of Christ's Covenant Reformed Baptist Church in Minsk, Belarus. The church was established in March 1994 and has 35 members. The fellowship meet in a prayer house which is officially designated as a residential building.
> ...



It would be better for Americans to write to the Belarus Embassy in the USA. It shouldn't be too difficult to find out the address.

Let's get praying and writing! We need to support our Reformed brothers who are facing persecution. *'Remember the prisoners as if chained with them- those who are mistreated- since you yourselves are in the body also'* (Heb 13:3 ).

Martin


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 18, 2006)

Amen. I was going to type all that out but it seems you got it in e-form?

J


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2006)

This is from an email sent by his son:



> Friends,
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers. My father has been released from prison on Monday, March 13.
> 
> ...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 19, 2006)

bump for those who have not read it yet


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2006)

Another message concerning Pastor Georgi Viazovski and his church:



> Please continue to pray for the work of the Reformed Baptist church Christ's Covenant in Minsk, Belarus. Many of you prayed for Georgi Viazovski, the pastor of the church, when he was put in jail for 10 days on the charge of organizing unauthorized religious gathering in his private home (meaning, the church building which is registered as his private property because there's no other way).
> 
> New developments unfolded this week when Georgi received the final decision from the local court in Minsk saying that the congregation is to be liquidated because it is not registered. The congregation is scheduled to appeal the decision to the higher court of the state on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------

